# New member from South Carolina



## Gungasden (Jul 8, 2018)

Greetings, new to the forum but not to shooting. Old retired fellow who has been shooting occasionally since I was 10.

Just obtained my CWP this year and carry regularly. I currently use a Taurus PT111 G2C I picked up earlier this year (my first semi-auto) have previously used revolvers (and still have several). So far happy with the purchase. Over 600 rounds personally and three others tried it out. Two of the shooters were new shooters. No problems with the weapon so far. 
I am looking forward to learning from more experienced shooters!


----------



## gerunis45 (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome aboard the forum.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Click to enlarge----------->


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome from the mountain top in North Carolina


----------



## Redbert31 (Feb 27, 2017)

Welcome from New England 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Indiana! :smt1099


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome from AZ. I have a few outlaws, errh inlaws in that state please try to stay away from them. Nothing too bad as inlaws go...


----------



## Superzuki (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello, glad you joined us!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry the Welcome's belated, but Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Welcome fellow SC'er. I live on Hilton Head. Had a G2C that had more firing problems than I care to count. Traded it in for a Glock 42, never happier.


----------

